# English-Elvish-English Language Translations:  Requests Welcome



## Angcuru

Continuted from this fine thread right here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?p=1179216#post1179216

LET THE REQUESTS COMMENCE!


----------



## Angcuru

*Translation*

As per brother SHatterstone's request in the old thread:

"Swift defeat to my enemies" =
_Nuquernarauaka a'gothrim._ - Swift defeat to enemies.(denoting respect to enemies as well)
noo-kwair-na-raow-ka a-goth-rim

_Nuquernarauaka a'gothie. _- Swift defeat to enemies.
"                        " a-goth-ee

"Swift death to those who have wronged me." =
_Gurtharauka a' ron ya crone amin. _- Swift death to they who harmed me.
gurth-a-raow-ka a ron ya croan amin.

Oathbow =
_Cuvesta_ - Oathbow.
koo-ves-ta


----------



## Angcuru

As requested by Dax Doomslayer:

Evil Man in Black = 
_Edan'ksh e'Mor _- Evil Man in Black
eh-dahnksh ay-more

The Dark Wanderer = 
_I'Ranarmori _- The Dark Wanderer
ee-rah-nahr-moe-ree

Darkness from Below = 
_Huine tuulo'Nuin _- Darkness from Beneath
Hwee-nay tooo-loh-noo-in


----------



## Dax Doomslayer

Angcuru said:
			
		

> As requested by Dax Doomslayer:
> 
> Evil Man in Black =
> Edan'ksh e'Mor - Evil Man in Black
> eh-dahnksh ay-more
> 
> The Dark Wanderer =
> Tel'Ranarmori - The Dark Wanderer
> tel-rah-nahr-moe-ree
> 
> Darkness from Below =
> Huine tuulo'Nuin - Darkness from Beneath
> Hwee-nay tooo-loh-noo-in




Cool beans Angcuru!!  A coupld of last requests from me:

Sun Mage
Destroyer of Undead
Light from Above
White Magic

Thanks for this!  I appreciate you taking the time to do this.


----------



## Aaron L

Your'e using that spreadsheet of elvish words that mixes Sindarin and some of the recurring Forgotten Realms elements, right?  

I just noticed the use of "'Tel" several times, and and "cath" for cat, that isn't Sindarin or Quenya.

Not complaining, mind you, just curious, as I use that for Realms elves too   For non Realms I use straight Tolkein though.


My current grey elven evoker/incantatrix is named Valthalion Daethil, and his thrush familiar is named Ran-Palan.  I'm thinking of of naming his glasteel longsword Lachluin.


----------



## Angcuru

Dax Doomslayer said:
			
		

> Cool beans Angcuru!!  A coupld of last requests from me:
> 
> Sun Mage
> Destroyer of Undead
> Light from Above
> White Magic
> 
> Thanks for this!  I appreciate you taking the time to do this.




Sun Mage = 
_Istaranor_ - Sun Wizard
ees-tar-ah-nore

Destroyer of Undead =
_Ndenginar en'Guina_ - Slayer of Undead
n+den/gih-nar ahn-gwee-nah

Light from Above=
_Me'atuulo'detaurn_ - Light from High Up
may-ah-too-low-day-towrn

White Magic = 
_Templanim _- White Magic
tem-pla-nihm


Yeah, Aaron. I'm using a translation PDF from Tel'Mithrim(The Grey Company).  I know it uses a lot of the FR stuff, like seldarine and the word for soul spider, things like that.  I actually didn't catch that tel'  or cath thing either, thanx for informing me, as I'll make the appropriate changes to translations in this thread.  Anyone who wants a more accurate translation of things done in the old thread should request them here.


----------



## Angcuru

Just lettin' people know this thingy exists.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

I don't suppose you do English to Drow translations, do you? Or know of a place I can go to find them?

I am looking for the Drow translation of:
"Most fatal kiss"
"Black widow's kiss"
"Dark singer of fate"


----------



## Bloodsparrow

How about...

"Daughter of a pretentious round ear"
(Or replace "round ear" with "human" or "non-elvish person", if there are derogitory and non-derogitory versions of this I would like to see both if that is not much trouble.)


----------



## Angcuru

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> "Daughter of a pretentious round ear"
> (Or replace "round ear" with "human" or "non-elvish person", if there are derogitory and non-derogitory versions of this I would like to see both if that is not much trouble.)



Oooh, flexibility in the translation.. That always helps.

Although it doesn't help that I can't find a single elvish word meaning pretentious or any of its synonyms or synonyms of synonyms.  Ah well.  Or for ear, for that matter.

Got another adjective you'd like to use?   

_Tinu en'firimar_ - Daughter of Mortal
Tee-noo ahn-fee-rih-mahr

was as close as I could get.  There was no real word for human, only man.  Man being what elves refer to humans as(when translated), I figured you'd best be specific as to whether the human is a man or woman.  If you can, I can be more specific.

_Tinu en'edan _- Daughter of Man
tee-noo en-edan

_Tiu en'edainme_ - Daughter of Woman (human woman)
tee-noo en-eh-dayn-meh


----------



## blackshirt5

Magical Thief
Lover Untouchable
Bear Shifter Shaman(could also be mage or priest instead of Shaman, and Lycanthrope is decent in place of Bear Shifter).


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Magical Thief
> Lover Untouchable
> Bear Shifter Shaman(could also be mage or priest instead of Shaman, and Lycanthrope is decent in place of Bear Shifter).



It's Zorak, not Zorax, BTW.

Magical Thief =
_Cam'Wethrintempla _- Magical Thief
kam weth-rin-temp-la

Lover Untouchable - no word for untouchable, got anything else you'd like to use? (in what context are you using lover, BTW: LOVE love or in-the-sack love?)

Bear Shifter Shaman = 
_Istamorko_ - Bear Mage (close as I could get)
ees-ta-mor-ko


----------



## blackshirt5

Lover Untouchable-It's a combination of both; it's for a Story Hour I plan on writing, involving several characters, but one is Cam(short for the elven for Magical Thief); a swashbuckling elven adventurer and Raider of Lejendary Tombs, and his love interest, a spryte.  As in, 9 inches tall.  They're in love with each other, and so they're searching for a certain spell that will allow her to temporarily grow to his size(or for him to shrink down, although the effects would probably be devastating to his ego); hence what kicks off their part of the adventure.


----------



## Ferret

Yo! How are you Angcuru! Glad to see your still offering your services  

This is my request, It's long and It's not a name but could you still do it?

As long as you breath; I hunt.

That ok?


----------



## Angcuru

Drew, this is the best I can do for ya.

Lover Untouchable = 
_Melan'tyene_ = Unquenched lover/lover unquenched(depending on how you want to look at it)
meh-lahn-tyehn-ay



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> Yo! How are you Angcuru! Glad to see your still offering your services
> 
> This is my request, It's long and It's not a name but could you still do it?
> 
> As long as you breath; I hunt.
> 
> That ok?



Heya, I'm quite fine, and this is no problem at all.

As long as you breath; I hunt. =
_Vee' ann vee' lle suul; amin far._ - Literal translation
vee ahn vee (elongated l)lle sool; ah-mihn far.


----------



## Angcuru

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you do English to Drow translations, do you? Or know of a place I can go to find them?
> 
> I am looking for the Drow translation of:
> "Most fatal kiss"
> "Black widow's kiss"
> "Dark singer of fate"



Hmmm.... drow translation...?  I"ll see if I can find something on it.  Can't promise anything though.


----------



## blackshirt5

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Drew, this is the best I can do for ya.
> 
> Lover Untouchable =
> _Melan'tyene_ = Unquenched lover/lover unquenched(depending on how you want to look at it)
> meh-lahn-tyehn-ay




That's perfect man, thanks.

And I'm surprised I don't get a little rolly eyes or the trademark Angcuru *sigh* at Cam's motivation from you.


----------



## Angcuru

TO goddessfallenangel

I've found an english-drow/drow to english translation site, but the words listed don't fit into your request.

here's the URL if you want to do it yourself:

http://members.aol.com/sylveri0n/dicttop.htm


----------



## Ferret

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Drew, this is the best I can do for ya.
> 
> Lover Untouchable =
> _Melan'tyene_ = Unquenched lover/lover unquenched(depending on how you want to look at it)
> meh-lahn-tyehn-ay
> 
> 
> Heya, I'm quite fine, and this is no problem at all.
> 
> As long as you breath; I hunt. =
> _Vee' ann vee' lle suul; amin far._ - Literal translation
> vee ahn vee (elongated l)lle sool; ah-mihn far.



[Suspicous]Literal translation?[/Suspicous] Live, or walk would have been fine.


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> [Suspicous]Literal translation?[/Suspicous] Live, or walk would have been fine.



Literal translation as in EXACTLY WHAT YOU REQUESTED.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Angcuru said:
			
		

> TO goddessfallenangel
> 
> I've found an english-drow/drow to english translation site, but the words listed don't fit into your request.
> 
> here's the URL if you want to do it yourself:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/sylveri0n/dicttop.htm





Thanks a bunch, Angcuru! That is one of the sites I had found myself. I just can't for the life of me find a fairly comprehensive site on the drow language. Oh well....


----------



## qstor

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch, Angcuru! That is one of the sites I had found myself. I just can't for the life of me find a fairly comprehensive site on the drow language. Oh well....





Looks good..I'm going  to save this thread...thanks Angcuru..

mike


----------



## Ferret

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Literal translation as in EXACTLY WHAT YOU REQUESTED.




Cool  Double thanks for putting up with my perfectionist-ism


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oooh, flexibility in the translation.. That always helps.




I try. 



> Got another adjective you'd like to use?




First off, the translations you gave are really cool, and I'll prolly end up using them later.  But let me explain a little about the character so you know what I'm going for.

The character is totally human, but on her father's side, way *way* back, there _might_ have been an Elf or two.  Her father is obsessed with  their "elfin heritage" and strives to "live up to it".  He's a real wannabe.

And she hates this.  She also hates her name, Timkin, which, she jokes, is probably some obscure elfin dialect for "daughter of a man who desperately wishes to be an elf in the worst way".  Which it isn't, of course, it's just the name of some, human, relative.  And the character speaks Elf, so she'd know what that actually would be in that language.


----------



## Angcuru

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> I try.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, the translations you gave are really cool, and I'll prolly end up using them later.  But let me explain a little about the character so you know what I'm going for.
> 
> The character is totally human, but on her father's side, way *way* back, there _might_ have been an Elf or two.  Her father is obsessed with  their "elfin heritage" and strives to "live up to it".  He's a real wannabe.
> 
> And she hates this.  She also hates her name, Timkin, which, she jokes, is probably some obscure elfin dialect for "daughter of a man who desperately wishes to be an elf in the worst way".  Which it isn't, of course, it's just the name of some, human, relative.  And the character speaks Elf, so she'd know what that actually would be in that language.




Let's see here... 
_Tinu en'edanfirimar ya saina merna' edhel._ : Daughter of a mortal man who very much wishes to be an elf.
tee-nuu ahn-ay-dahn-fee-rih-mahr yah sina(as in eye) mayr-na ed-hel

I think that should do it.  But that's perhaps a bit too broad to be used for a name.  But at least she could use it when she wishes too.


----------



## blackshirt5

Blasphemer
Broken Arrowed Healer
Winged Knight


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Blasphemer
> Broken Arrowed Healer
> Winged Knight



no can do  blasphemer

Broken Arrowed Healer =
Pillin'rusva Fallaner - Broken Arrow Healer
pih-lin-rus-vuh fall-ah-ner

Winged Knight = 
Arohtarammavoite - Winged Noble Warrior
ahr-oh-tar-ahmmah-vwahtuh*  
* uh=very slight, hardly noticable


----------



## Creamsteak

Manslayer
Kinslayer


----------



## Angcuru

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Manslayer
> Kinslayer



Manslayer =
Edandenginar - Manslayer
ay-dahn-den-gihn-ahr

Kinslayer = 
Nossendenginar - Kinslayer
dahn-den-gihn-ahr


----------



## BSF

Hey Angcuru,
I'm looking for an Elvish translation for a horse name:  Runs with Joy.  

Basically, the horse enjoys getting out in the meadows and fields and just letting loose.  So, anything pretty close would also work.

Thanks!


----------



## Angcuru

Runs with Joy = 
_Rimayassenalasse'_ - Runs with Joy
rim-ay-ahss-en-ah-lahs-say


----------



## BSF

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Runs with Joy =
> _Rimayassenalasse'_ - Runs with Joy
> rim-ay-ahss-en-ah-lahs-say




Now that is a mouthful!  

Thanks


----------



## Angcuru

subtle bump


----------



## jayaint

This thread is SUPER cool... thanks so much!

Two requests, if you will:

1. For a PC name... "one who is imbued (steeped, full of) power" power being magical power. 

and 2. An elvish word or phrase for rising phoenix-like, or emerging from a cocoon.. some form of rebirth-to-something-greater. 


Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru

jayaint said:
			
		

> This thread is SUPER cool... thanks so much!
> 
> Two requests, if you will:
> 
> 1. For a PC name... "one who is imbued (steeped, full of) power" power being magical power.
> 
> and 2. An elvish word or phrase for rising phoenix-like, or emerging from a cocoon.. some form of rebirth-to-something-greater.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




One who is imbued(steeped, full of) power = 
_Onyanaa Qunataen'val_ - One who is (space) Full of Power
ohn-ya-nah kwon-tah-ehn-vahl

Risen from the Ashes =
_Dunetuulo'ilithir_/_Rometuulo'ilithir_
doo-ay-too-low-ih-lith-eer/row-may-too-low-ih-lith-eer


----------



## Angcuru

Just to remind people that this thingy here exists...

ka-BUMP!


----------



## RangerWickett

This ought to keep you occupied for a while.

_The shadow returns to its homeland, 
and the sun may rise for its last time.

Between lives she sees
Spirits, shades warring, and
Five rivers flowing, one black,
Down to sunless seas.

Guided by a vengeful wing,
As raging waves fight,
The motes of the burning sky,
Strong by search and guile,
Seek the thieves of the sun.

The small tide rebels, 
Against waters new, with old,
But the golden ship 
Carries the word to find
The sun’s echoing coffin.

The golden ship is safe, but
Aboard the ship hides
The Masquerading Jester
And the Jester’s handmaiden,
Sad sister Chaos.

As the sky rains with fire,
And swift blow the four winds
Beneath the heart of stone halls
Where dwells, sleeping,
The Mother of Dreams,
Her nightmares roam unbound.

The blinding blade follows the rivers,
Dueling against wind and mask and madness.
Light falls upon the sun’s coffin, and
The shadow overwhelms its master,
Of one who is of mixed blood
But has strayed from the family.

Our fear surrenders to rage.
Twilight sets upon the sea.
Waves and ship and word above
Will face the crashing ire of
The darkened tides of homeland.

The shadow finds a homeland.
And the rivers reach the sea.
But between our deaths the sun’s next rise 
Is hid by shadows’s gleam._


----------



## Angcuru

*rubs his hands together with glee*

Ah yes, practice.  I need a good deal of it.   

Practice, as in I will be using Tolkien's elvish as the basis for an extremely in-depth world I will be writing up over the next few years.  I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## Angcuru

BTW, RangerWickett.

Would you like this posted in one large lump or in sections?


----------



## Nifelhein

You are gonna write it in tolkien's elvish? Damn...  hope Viggo Mortensen and Liv Tyler will translate it for us!


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm kind of interested in seeing the process involved, so if you post things in sections, I'll gladly read and possibly give suggestions for alternate translations if you hit a snag.  Languages are always rather cool, but I lack the personal proficiency in picking them up.  Two and a half years of Japanese and I can't read a newspaper (though I can order plane tickets and complain about people smoking in my presence).

I've got a friend who's rather interested in Sindarin, though she claims it's a bit lacking in the verbs department.  I don't know much of the language, so whenever I make up names for Elvish (or other race's) stuff in my world, I wing it.  For me, Elvish is vaguely Latin in the way it sounds with lots of syllables, though I've never translated sentences, so I don't worry about grammar.

I had Orcish be simple German one time, when the party traveled into a dungeon that announced the different 'dooms' they would encounter, such as Das Boese des Ashe (The Doom of Ash, horribly mangled through years of misremembering).

If you do this, you get incredible amounts of cool points from me.


----------



## Angcuru

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> You are gonna write it in tolkien's elvish? Damn...  hope Viggo Mortensen and Liv Tyler will translate it for us!



You know what I mean, dammit. 

And by the way, Liv and Viggo (as far as I know), while they are fluent in the pronounciation of the language, (which would make them could for narrators for a book-on tape, were I to write it in elvish), are not fluent in the language in and of itself.


----------



## Nifelhein

I know I know!

But I could not hope but make this small joke, you know... after all it has been a damn long while since I first read the thread you made on this translations...

And a bad thing, how could they not learn to read and write! In the proper symbols, of course! 

Anyway, that one is gonna be a good oneto read translated, let us see how this fares.


----------



## Angcuru

Ok, RW, here's what I'll do.  I'll post up by section as I go, and then do a post with the poem/song alternating english and elvish (i.e. english 1 elvish 1 english 2, elvish 2, etc.), and then the whole elvish peice.

Here's what I've got so far.

_I dae entula a' ta eskandor,
ar' I anor aa'duna ten' ta luume'.

Im coiar re elea
Fear, halyar ohta, ar' 
Lempe duinea sira, er mor,
Ndu a' anarn'ner eario._

EDIT:

If you want me to re-post a guide to pronounciation so you can get a feel for how it sounds, I can do so easily.


----------



## Angcuru

Part 3:

_Nyare i men ed' raama en'rutha,
Vee' falmar en'aha dagora,
I tilie en'i ilmenaara,
Beleg ed'matena ar wethrina,
Matena I wethrinicamar en'i anor._


----------



## Angcuru

Part 4:

_I earsirai avara,
Thar winyalur, yassan iant,
Nan'i malkirya 
Kola i beth a'utua
I rathsapsaloma en anor._


----------



## Angcuru

Part 5:

_I malkirya varna, nan'
Yassene i kirya nurta
I Uuvee'elea Amadalakwena
Ar'i wencam en Amadalakwena,
Seler'en'nwalma Ruukina._


----------



## Angcuru

Part 6:

_Vee i ilmen rosa naur,
Ar' arauka pusta i kinta sulie
Nuin i hoon en' marderondo
Manke bara, kaima,
I Atara en Kaimelor,
He 'kshkaimelor uu-bauga._


----------



## Angcuru

I just noticed a few minor translational grammatical errors, but I'll have those corrected for the full thing.


----------



## Angcuru

Part 7:

_I hyandaelean'nerien soora i duinor,
Dagorien thar sul ar'collanta ar'ruukina.
Me'a lanta i rathsapsa en' anor, ar'
I dae vasa ta tura,
En'er ya en' agarpalpe
Nan' ranya tuulo' i nosse._


----------



## RangerWickett

Okay, I'll admit I can't pronounce this stuff very well, but it's cool to have.  Did anything in particular give you trouble?  What are the translations of some of the most recurring words, like shadow?  I'm just really curious.


----------



## Angcuru

Part 8:

_Lye gorga ondea a' aha.
Uia panya deno' i ear.
Falmar ar'kirya ar'beth de taurn
Tyavuva i kirisien rutha en'
I moriearsirar en' eskandor._


----------



## Angcuru

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit I can't pronounce this stuff very well, but it's cool to have.  Did anything in particular give you trouble?  What are the translations of some of the most recurring words, like shadow?  I'm just really curious.



shadow is _dae_, ship is _kirya_, request anything else you are curious about.

On Pronounciation:

This is straight out of the Silmarillion, so TAKE NOTE.

CONSONANTS

C - always has the value of k, never s; thus Celeborn is 'Keleborn', not 'Seleborn'

CH - always has the value of ch in Scotch loch or German buch, never that of ch in English church.

DH - is always used to represent the sound of a voiced ('soft') th in English, that is the th in then, not the th in thin.

G - always has the sound of English g in get; thus pronounciation is as in begin, not gin.

VOWELS

AI - has sound of the English eye.

AU - has the value of the English ow in town; thus the first syllable of Sauron is like English sour, not sore.

EI - has the sound of English grey.

IE - should not be pronounced as in English piece, but with both the vowels i and e sounded, and sun together; thus Ni-enna, not 'Neena'.

UI - has the sound of English ruin.

AE and OE - ae may be prounced in the same way as ai, and oe as in English toy.

EA and EO - are not run together, but constitute two syllables; these combinations are pronounced: ea - ay-ah , eo - ey-oh[/i].

U - should be pronounced oo.

ER, IR, UR - before a consonant or at the end of a word, should not be pronounced as in enlish fern, fir, fur but as in English air, eer, oor.

E - at the end of words is always pronounced as a disctinct vowel. it is likewise pronounced in the middle of words. pronounced as eh.


----------



## Angcuru

Last Part:

_I dae utua eskandor.
Ar'i duinor yanwa i ear.
Nan' im lye gurthar i ento dunuva en'  anar
Dolen ed'i glina en' dae._


----------



## Angcuru

The _Elvish_ following it's respective English:

The shadow returns to its homeland, 
and the sun may rise for its last time.

_I dae entula a' ta eskandor,
Ar'i anor aa'duna ten' ta luume'._

Between lives she sees
Spirits, shades warring, and
Five rivers flowing, one black,
Down to sunless seas.

_Im coiar re elea
Fear, halyar ohtien, ar' 
Lempe duinea sira, er mor,
Ndu a' anarn'ner eario._

Guided by a vengeful wing,
As raging waves fight,
The motes of the burning sky,
Strong by search and guile,
Seek the thieves of the sun.

_Nyare i men ed' raama en'rutha,
Vee' falmar en'aha dagora,
I tilie en'i ilmenaarien,
Beleg ed'matena ar wethrina,
Matena, i wethrinicamar en'i anor._

The small tide rebels, 
Against waters new, with old,
But the golden ship 
Carries the word to find
The sun's echoing coffin.

_I earsirai avara,
Thar winyalur, yassan iant,
Nan'i malkirya 
Kola i beth a'utua
I rathsapsaloma en anor._

The golden ship is safe, but
Aboard the ship hides
The Masquerading Jester
And the Jester?s handmaiden,
Sad sister Chaos.

_I malkirya varna, nan'
Yassene i kirya nurta
I Uuvee'eleaien Amadalakwena
Ar'i wencam en Amadalakwena,
Seler'en'nwalma Ruukina._

As the sky rains with fire,
And swift blow the four winds
Beneath the heart of stone halls
Where dwells, sleeping,
The Mother of Dreams,
Her nightmares roam unbound.

_Vee i ilmen rosa naur,
Ar' arauka pusta i kinta sulie
Nuin i hoon en' marderondo
Manke bara, kaima,
I Atara en' Kaimelor,
He 'kshkaimelor uu-bauga._

The blinding blade follows the rivers,
Dueling against wind and mask and madness.
Light falls upon the sun?s coffin, and
The shadow overwhelms its master,
Of one who is of mixed blood
But has strayed from the family.

_I hyandaelean'nerien soora i duinor,
Dagorien thar sul ar'collanta ar'ruukina.
Me'a lanta i rathsapsa en' anor, ar'
I dae vasa ta tura,
En'er ya en' agarpalpe
Nan' ranya tuulo' i nosse._

Our fear surrenders to rage.
Twilight sets upon the sea.
Waves and ship and word above
Will face the crashing ire of
The darkened tides of homeland.

_Lye gorga ondea a' aha.
Uia panya deno' i ear.
Falmar ar'kirya ar'beth de taurn
Tyavuva i kirisien rutha en'
I moriearsirar en' eskandor._

The shadow finds a homeland.
And the rivers reach the sea.
But between our deaths the sun?s next rise 
Is hid by shadows?s gleam.

_I dae utua eskandor.
Ar'i duinor yanwa i ear.
Nan' im lye gurthar i ento dunuva en'  anar
Dolen ed'i glina en' dae._


I like the way this sounds when you read/hear it like this.  Sounds like Galadriel's opening lines in the FotR prologue.  Except MUCH MUCH longer.


----------



## Angcuru

And now, the finished product:

_I dae entula a' ta eskandor,
Ar'i anor aa'duna ten' ta luume'.

Im coiar re elea
Fear, halyar ohtien, ar' 
Lempe duinea sira, er mor,
Ndu a' anarn'ner eario.

Nyare i men ed' raama en'rutha,
Vee' falmar en'aha dagora,
I tilie en' i ilmenaarien,
Beleg ed'matena ar wethrina,
Matena, i wethrinicamar en' i anor.

I earsirai avara,
Thar winyalur, yassan iant,
Nan'i malkirya 
Kola i beth a'utua
I rathsapsaloma en' anor.

I malkirya varna, nan'
Yassene i kirya nurta
I Uuvee'eleaien Amadalakwena
Ar'i wencam en' Amadalakwena,
Seler'en'nwalma Ruukina.

Vee i ilmen rosa naur,
Ar' arauka pusta i kinta sulie
Nuin i hoon en' marderondo
Manke bara, kaima,
I Atara en' Kaimelor,
He 'kshkaimelor uu-bauga.

I hyandaelean'nerien soora i duinor,
Dagorien thar sul ar'collanta ar'ruukina.
Me'a lanta i rathsapsa en' anor, ar'
I dae vasa ta tura,
En'er ya en' agarpalpe
Nan' ranya tuulo' i nosse.

Lye gorga ondea a' aha.
Uia panya deno' i ear.
Falmar ar'kirya ar'beth de taurn
Tyavuva i kirisien rutha en'
I moriearsirar en' eskandor.

I dae utua eskandor.
Ar'i duinor yanwa i ear.
Nan' im lye gurthar i ento dunuva en'  anar
Dolen ed'i glina en' dae._


----------



## Angcuru

Out of curiosity (rather justified, might I add), what is the significance of this poem that you would want it translated into elvish?


----------



## RangerWickett

*clears throat, adjusts tie, gets comfortable*

I'm going to feel somewhat silly that all my current Elvish names and words don't match the Tolkien Elvish, but hopefully we can reconcile this later.

Three thousand years ago, Quillathe Nailo and Yvonnel Ob'lodra were members of the Genja Kesh, a group of dark Elves devoted to freeing their people from the yolk of the light Elves and the humans.  Their immediate plans were thwarted, and Quillathe was killed by heroes who would become far more renowned than herself, but Yvonnel would not let her friend die so easily.  With the aid of a diabolist, Yvonnel bonded her soul with Quillathe's, bringing her friend back from the dead.

Together, the two Elvish women were present at the birth of the Ragesian Empire, when the spirits of a demon and an angel were bound into the Torch of the Burning Sky, an artifact that would let the Ragesian Empire conquer the world, and which would force the dark Elves underground to flee its light.  In the battle, Quillathe and Yvonnel were slain, but their spirits were somehow bound into the Torch, causing them to be reborn through the ages, always driven to destroy the Torch.  Though in their second lives they managed to steal the Torch and hide it, they could not destroy it.  They thought their goal fulfilled, but again they died and were reborn.

Through the centuries, many powerful villains have sought the Torch for their own ends, and during every death Quillathe has seen this prophecy.  When interpreted in different ways and in different times, it provides clues to upcoming dangers, but always Quillathe and Yvonnel hope that this next time will be the last, that the prophecy will finally be fulfilled, either to eternal death, or eternal darkness.


----------



## RangerWickett

Long story short, the prophecy has played into two of my campaigns, one set 3000 years before the other.  I used it first in one, and then when I realized how closely it matched my other group of PCs too, I figured it could be a nice recurring piece of legend.


----------



## ASH

Hi there guys... I have a couple of requests...


Name for a pc....

In the shadow of the sun.. Or something close to that...  

Then Graceful Thunder...

Also could you do a single sentence; I dont think you have done this one....

I love you..

Pronuceations too please...


----------



## Angcuru

Well Ash, I was about to sit down to lunch with a nice Pepperoni, Sausage, and Bacon French Bread Pizza, but there's no reason why I can't do this at the same time.   

In the Shadow of the Sun = _E'i dae en' anor._
aiy-ee day on ah-nor
(hey, I'm getting better at this.  Did that one from memory. )

Graceful Thunder = _Me'urramyatyelka._
may-oorah-mya(single syllable)-tyel(single syllable)-ka

I love you = _Amin mela lle._
ah-min may-lah lay(L sound is extended)

I figure you can use this as well..

My Love = _Melamin_
may-lah-min


----------



## ASH

First off thanks so much...

Second, can you translate real names in to elvish..

like, my name for instance.. Amanda?


----------



## Angcuru

ASH said:
			
		

> First off thanks so much...
> 
> Second, can you translate real names in to elvish..
> 
> like, my name for instance.. Amanda?



Come to think of it, I might be able to.

Seeing as how most names in the U.S. and West European Nations are derived from Celtic, Latin, etc.  For example:   my name, Jeremy, is derived from the Hebrew Jeremiah, which means means 'Yaweh has uplifted' in hebrew.  A more universal and more practical interpretation would be 'holy man' or 'holy one'  And thus as I am a man, we translate 'holy man' into elvish.  _Edenaina'_ (ay-dahn-ah-ee-nah) would be my name in Elvish.

Now to see if I can find a list of names and their origins....


----------



## Angcuru

Ok, Amanda a.k.a. ASH.

Your name is latin for lovable.

The elvish for lovable is _Melima_ (mel-ee-mah).

So, your name in elvish would be _Melima_.


A site for finding out what your name means would be http://www.behindthename.com/


----------



## Angcuru

Postin' a bump 'cause I feel like it.   

plus, for no apparrent reason:

The Fellowship of the Ring = _I Mellonrim en i Korma_

The Two Towers = _I Atta Baradar_

Return of the King = _Entulaya en Naran_

And a little tidbit for those who didn't know:

Treebeard = _Fangorn_


----------



## RangerWickett

Can you reverse the translation?  If I gave you some of the strange 'Elvish' names I've used, could you tell me if they resemble anything in real Elvish.

A few examples.

Shaaladel
Taranesti
Nacaan
Ycengled Phuurst


----------



## Angcuru

Well, it's kinda hard to translate elvish that isn't...well......elvish.

those names you have listed have dozens of possible combinations.

How did these characters recive their names?

The way I'm working it in my world is that elves are given a somewhat temporary 'baby' name when they are born, either something that sounds cute (female) or strong (male), or (taking a page out of the native americans' book) a ritual "first thingy you see" type name.

Then, when the elf reaches adulthood, he/she is given a name by his/her family or in some cases god/goddess/clergy.  This name is the one they are known by from then on, but old friends, parents, and in some cases, lovers, will call them by their 'baby' name.  The new, adult name is derived from the elf's personality and traits; a very religious female may be called _Feayaana_ (spirit temple), while a highly skilled warrior might be known as _Angcuru_ (iron skill).  

Now we break away from my world and turn back to Tolkien.

Female names tend to be feminine(obviously), elegant, flowing, and sweet; lots of s's, f;'s l's, etc..  Male names are usually strong-sounding, hard, and powerful, yet still elagant; lots of g's, c's g's, d's.  However, some male names sound feminine, and female names masculine.  It is really up to the one doing the naming.

With names, sometimes letters are dropped or melded in, so sometimes, we see the absence of a letter, out of necessity, or in order to make a name sound more feminine or masculine.  An example is _Undo*meil*_: _undome_ means evening, _gil_ means star.  but _megil_ means sword, which does not fit the character, and does not sound feminine, so it is removed.  So, instead of having _Undomegil_, we have _Undomeil_.  

A few examples from tolkien:

_Galadriel_ - Celebration Field Garland

_Gil-Galad_ - Star Field Celebration

_Elrond_ - Encircle Great Hall

_Arwen Undomeil_ - Lady Eveningstar/Evenstar

Get it?


----------



## Mixmaster

OK, What about:

"garden of hollies" or "garden by the pool" and "Foster"

I'm wondering also..... Delia, which means "of Delos"




			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Postin' a bump 'cause I feel like it.
> 
> plus, for no apparrent reason:
> 
> The Fellowship of the Ring = _I Mellonrim en i Korma_
> 
> The Two Towers = _I Atta Baradar_
> 
> Return of the King = _Entulaya en Naran_
> 
> And a little tidbit for those who didn't know:
> 
> Treebeard = _Fangorn_


----------



## Angcuru

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> OK, What about:
> 
> "garden of hollies" or "garden by the pool" and "Foster"
> 
> I'm wondering also..... Delia, which means "of Delos"



Ooh, I have lured a lurker from out the shadows.  I feel speshul.   

Garden of Hollies - _Pelenlotaure en'  Poisennar_
(peh-lehn-low-tao-ray on poi-sehnn-nar)

Garden by the Pool - _Pelenlotaure ed' i Elin_
(peh-lehn-lo-tao-ray ed ee eh-lihn)

Foster?  As in foster family, or as a name?

Delia - _En'Delos_
on-deh-loas

Well, the best I can give you is 'of Delos', since Delos is a greek isle, and so would be in no way present in the elvish language.  However, if you can find out  if Delos can be translated into a series of english words i.e. Means ___ of ___ or something, then I can be more specific.


----------



## Mixmaster

I thank you for the translations. I'll take the translation for both the family name and the vocabulary as in: I foster good relations.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Angcuru

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> I thank you for the translations. I'll take the translation for both the family name and the vocabulary as in: I foster good relations.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Ok, need a little further information for the family name:
English or French Descent?


----------



## Mixmaster

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ok, need a little further information for the family name:
> English or French Descent?




Well, it's English (via Jamaica) But I'm intrigued on both.


----------



## Angcuru

I think I may have met my match with this one.   

Neither meanings of either word _or_ their synonyms are in my Elvish-English PDF.  Phooey.


----------



## Angcuru

News Flash!

I have just located a complete guide/dictionary to ALL of Tolkien's Languages on Ebay. 



 Now I just have to create an Ebay account and a Pay-Pal account...


----------



## jayaint

Not to interrupt your Ebay'ing/Pay Pal'ing... but I have some new PC's in a party who might like to have some elvish background through their names. 

The first would be: Warrior-wielding-magic

The next: Uses-magic-for-protection

The last (with elvish background): Priest-of-magic

I dont' know if there are elvish words for the other races, but there would also be: Non-warrior-Dwarf-of-many-talents  (basically a Dwarven Rogue)

Thanks again, and this thread is wonderful. You provide a GREAT service for the EN community.


----------



## Nebin

How about "Hey Elf girl , you wanta bump uglies with the Iconic Gnome ?


----------



## Angcuru

jayaint said:
			
		

> Not to interrupt your Ebay'ing/Pay Pal'ing... but I have some new PC's in a party who might like to have some elvish background through their names.
> 
> Thanks again, and this thread is wonderful. You provide a GREAT service for the EN community.



Thanx, that's good to hear. Once my new book arrives, the service will be greatly improved.   

( | 's are so you can see the different words)

Warrior-wielding-magic = _Ohtar_|_turyien_|_templa_ / _Ohtarturyientempla_
oh-tar-too-ree-ehn-tem-plah

Uses-magic-for-protection = _Maghaya_|_templa_|_ten'_|_vara_ / _Maghayatemplaten'vara_
mahgh-tem-plah-ten-vah-rah

Priest-of-Magic = _Edenaina'_|_en'_|_templa_ / _Edenaina'en'templa_
Eh-den-aye-nah-on-tem-plah

Not-Warrior-Dwarf-of-many-skills = _Ilohtar_|_Naug_|_en'_|_nir'_|_curur_ / _Ilohtarnaugen'nir'curur_
eel-oh-tar-naowg-on-neer-coor-oor


----------



## Angcuru

Nebin said:
			
		

> How about "Hey Elf girl , you wanta bump uglies with the Iconic Gnome ?



Umm....ok.    Not that I approve of gnome-elf copulations, but just for the sake of translation:

Elf-woman, do you want to have sex with the big gnome?
_Edhelinya, lle merna sagrira yassen i nogothalta?_

eh-thel-een-ya llay mare-nah sahg-ree-rah yahs-sen ee no-goth-ahl-tah

and for the inevitable reply: 

_*SMACK!*_


----------



## Angcuru

*_ama_*


----------



## jayaint

bump from way downtown.... BANG! (all the way from page 13)

Ang... if you are still here... would like to request a few more translations. 

fallen knight

disguised curse

blessed wolf

cured by nature

shapeless

no true form


ok... thanks a bunch. LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Angcuru

Hey jayaint.  _Finally_ I get another request.  I can't get to them right away, as I don't have my translation PDF with me (in the campus computer lab right now).  I'll get to them soon enough, though.  Probably by 4 O'clock (P.M. EST).

Also, you may note how in an above post I mentioned how a book I was purchasing would improve my work with this.  Well, I was somewhat mistaken.  It's more of a guide to speaking Elvish and the process of how Tolkien developed it than an Elvish-English Dictonary.  Blah.


----------



## JesterPoet

How about "Sorry, we only accept Visa or Mastercard"

or

"I didn't mean to set the curtains on fire"




That one comes up a lot in our campaign.


----------



## Emiricol

How about this long phrase:

 "It is proper that a man should die for his country."

 In latin, that's something like:
 "Dulce et decorum est pro patria mori."
 (I never took latin, so...)

 I'm hoping that sounds impressive in Elven


----------



## jayaint

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey jayaint.  _Finally_ I get another request.  I can't get to them right away, as I don't have my translation PDF with me (in the campus computer lab right now).  I'll get to them soon enough, though.  Probably by 4 O'clock (P.M. EST).
> 
> Also, you may note how in an above post I mentioned how a book I was purchasing would improve my work with this.  Well, I was somewhat mistaken.  It's more of a guide to speaking Elvish and the process of how Tolkien developed it than an Elvish-English Dictonary.  Blah.





I wondered how come this thread disappeared right when you said you were getting a whole new book on the subject matter... ??

no worries on the time lag... i'm amazed each and every time i request something and you come through, it's really cool. 

I'll check back this evening myself... first nice day we've had here in AGES...


----------



## Angcuru

Fallen Knight - _Tanantohtar_ (Fallen Warrior)
tah-nah-no-tar

Disguised Curse - _Umartemplawethrina_
oo-mar-tem-pla-weth-rin-ah

Blessed Wolf - _Draugaman_
drow-ga-mahn

Cured by Nature - _Falaned'Seorsa_
fah-lahn-ed-say-oar-sah

Shapeless - _Kantan'ner_
kahn-tahn-ner

No True Form - _N'umanwakanta_
nn-oom-on-wa-kahn-tah


----------



## Angcuru

"We only accept Visa or Mastercard" - _Lye ere' sana Visa ri' Mastercard._
lie ay-ray sah-nah Visa ree Mastercard

"I didn't mean to set the curtains on fire" - _Amin ilmerne a' panye i' hennethlanne no'naur._ 
ah-min eel-mayr-nay ah- pain ee hen-neth-nah-nay no-nowr


----------



## Angcuru

"It is proper that a man should die for his country." - _Ta quel tanya edan gurthauya ten' ho ardhon._
(It is good that a man dies for his country.)
ta kel tan-ya ay-don gurth-ow-yah ton ho ar-thon (soft 'th')


----------



## Ferret

Angcuru, how about, a catch-all phrase for "By any means nescessary"? Also "My floating disk is full of eels"?


----------



## Emiricol

Angcuru said:
			
		

> "It is proper that a man should die for his country." - _Ta quel tanya edan gurthauya ten' ho ardhon._
> (It is good that a man dies for his country.)
> ta kel tan-ya ay-don gurth-ow-yah ton ho ar-thon (soft 'th')



 Thanks, Angcuru!  You rock


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> Angcuru, how about, a catch-all phrase for "By any means nescessary"? Also "My floating disk is full of eels"?




My floating dish is full of long fish, -  _Venewilien en' amin naa quanta en' lingwean_
vay-nay wih-lee-ehn on ah-min nah kwon-tah on leeng-way-on

By all ways needed. -  _Ed' ai me antaya._
ed I may ahn-tah-yah


----------



## Angcuru

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Thanks, Angcuru!  You rock



I've been sig-quoted!(in a way)  Yippee!


----------



## dpdx

Hi, Angcuru:

Does your source have names of specific common plants, like palm trees?

I'm wondering specifically if you have an Elvish translation for 'palm frond', as in a leaf from a palm tree. I'm hoping to use these (if they're short enough, or can be made that way) for the last names of a race of 'beach elves' I'm doing up as NPCs.

If you have any luck, can you also translate:

driftwood, wood floating on water
crashing surf, waves, rider of the surf
sand hill

That's all for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angcuru

Well, there isn't an elvish equivalent for the palm tree, but I'll see what I can do.

Leaf of Beach Tree - _Lassen'ornsii_
lass-ahn-ohrn-see

Driftwood - _Runda_
roon-dah

Breaking Surf - _Solosrusvien_
soh-lohs-roos-vyehn

Waves - _Falmar_
fahl-mahr 

Rider of the Surf - _Noraren'i'solos_
nohr-ahr-on-ee-soh-lohs

Sand Hill - _Amonliste_
ah-mon-lees-tay


----------



## dpdx

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, there isn't an elvish equivalent for the palm tree, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Leaf of Beach Tree - _Lassen'ornsii_
> lass-ahn-ohrn-see
> 
> Driftwood - _Runda_
> roon-dah
> 
> Breaking Surf - _Solosrusvien_
> soh-lohs-roos-vyehn
> 
> Waves - _Falmar_
> fahl-mahr
> 
> Rider of the Surf - _Noraren'i'solos_
> nohr-ahr-on-ee-soh-lohs
> 
> Sand Hill - _Amonliste_
> ah-mon-lees-tay



[_scribble... scribble..._]

Thanks!


----------



## Angcuru

*bump* and a *yawn*


----------



## Lalato

Here is a quick request for you...

Blind Fox
Lost Moose
Creeping Fate

Oh... and are there any Elven words that begin with...

tuli...
bael...
lir...

Thanks a bunch...
--sam


----------



## Angcuru

Blind Fox (Sightless Fox) - _Ronyaelean'ner_
ron-ya-ay-layn-naer

Lost Moose - it would help if there was an elven word for moose   

Creeping Fate - could you suggest an appropriate word besides creep?


tuli...
bael...
lir...

well, you can get a lot of these by mixing different elven words together

example:
_Ba_|_elen_ - Dead | Star


----------



## Lalato

Thanks for the Blind Fox translation...

As for Lost Moose...  how about replacing Moose with Elk, Deer, Antelope, Cow, Bull or if all else fails... Beast

Creeping Fate...  how about Plodding, Crawling or Slow-moving

By the way... those are clan names for some wild elves...

Ba'elen works well thanks...

Any possibility on something starting with "Tuli" or at least "Tu"?

Thanks again,
--sam


----------



## Angcuru

_Tulwe_ - Pole
tool-way

_Tulunka_ - Steady
tool-uhn-kuh

_Tulien_ - Coming

_Mundowanda_ - Lost Bull
moon-do-wahn-dah


----------



## Janx

for the palm tree request, try "tree of hands" or "tree of palms"  since that i  basically where palm trees get their name.

Now on a more technical note, what's it take to get these translations into some sort of BabelFish tool?

Are you doing a basic search and replace (look up word, replace it with elf word)?

Is there any rearranging going on?

Just curious, as I'd be more inclined to run whole texts through it for player hand-out clues than anything else.

Thanks,
Janx


----------



## Ferret

Was that a typo or did you just say dis*h* rather then dis*k*?  

What about a translation for "The pull" where pull can be substituted for temptation, lure, sway. Not for a person, but a sword that has a demon in it. Oh and if you replace the word can you try not to make it subtle, so it's the lure of fresh blood, not turning evil.


----------



## Angcuru

Palm Tree (tree of hands) - _Ornen'ien_
orn-on-ee-ehn

*Was that a typo or did you just say dish rather then disk?*
Wha?

The Pull (The Sway) - _I'Siruluan'atyaya_

Babelfish?  I just look up the elvish word that best fits the word being translated and work from there.  And I don't think a computerized translation tool is even possible for elvish.  For that to work, there would need to be at least quadruple the words that are already present in elvish as we know it.  Just what do you mean by 'whole texts'?  Novels?  Short stories?  Paragraphs?  If it's something small and short than you can just post it up I'll get around to it.


----------



## Janx

By whole texts I would probably mean paragraphs.  Stuff on maps.  Random bits that I want when I want, as opposed to waiting for someone (not that you're slow).

Bear in mind, I can make up my own elvish gibberish and nobody's going to be the wiser.  I'm looking at an automated tool to help everybody with that.

The process isn't too hard.  Build a list of english synonyms (words that mean the same) with one word as the root word that you have a translation for.  Then let her rip.

I'd be just as likely to elvanize the text by replacing phonetic combinations, and rearranging sentence structure if detectable.

Ork is really easy, drop all the articles and convert.

Janx


----------



## Angcuru

I can give you a link to where I got my PDF, so you can work from there if you want.

http://www.grey-company.org/Language/Files/elven.pdf


----------



## Storminator

Ang,

Can you give me 

Ill wind
Ill met
and for those in New England,

wicked smart? 

PS


----------



## Lalato

Angcuru said:
			
		

> _Tulwe_ - Pole
> tool-way
> 
> _Tulunka_ - Steady
> tool-uhn-kuh
> 
> _Tulien_ - Coming
> 
> _Mundowanda_ - Lost Bull
> moon-do-wahn-dah




Thanks...


----------



## Angcuru

Ill wind - _Sulengwar_
sool-ayng-waar

Ill met - _Omentengwar_
oh-men-tayn-gwaar

wicked smart    (very intelligent) - _Saihanda_
sai-hahn-dah


----------



## Lyrai

*A quick request*

I am not too sure what I am doing, if it wasn't obvious enough, I am rather new to this. I am actually seeking the Elvish translation for:

"The Whisper On The Wind."

Oh, and if you could add how to pronounce it (I'd hate to look like a babbling fool), I'd much appreciate it! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Angcuru

_I'Quenamaska no'i'Sul_ - The Quite Speech on the Wind
ee kway-nah-mahs-kah no-ee sool

_I'Bethmaska no'i'Sul_ - The Quite Word on the Wind
ee beth-nah-mahs-kah no-ee sool


----------



## Snapdragyn

What about "Voyager" -- just like the ship/series?


----------



## fourthmensch

A friend of mine would like to know the elvish word for "benevolence." Any ideas?


----------



## Kemrain

The floating disk full of eels made me laugh so hard that I had to fend off coworkers... The "Dish full of long fish" response made my boss turn her head, as I shouted "It rhymes, oh God!" in a fit of hysterics.  You've probably taken years off my life. I love you. *Grin!*

On a more serious note..

I'd love some translations; a word for someone of human and demonic blood, though not someone reviled, someone pitied. "Twice Damned." "Darknight." "Gale and Gust." "Demonic Wind." "Wronged Soul." A term in elvish that would be used like we say "Inhuman." "Damned-Bane," as in "The Bane of the Damned." Cursed can be substituted for Damned.

If you can help me out with those, I'd be quite grateful.

- Kemrain the "Nothing's funny!"


----------



## Angcuru

Snapdragyn said:
			
		

> What about "Voyager" -- just like the ship/series?



_Ranar_ - Wanderer
rah-nahr


----------



## Angcuru

fourthmensch said:
			
		

> A friend of mine would like to know the elvish word for "benevolence." Any ideas?



Benevolence, eh?

_Onalya_ - Rich Gift
oh-nahl-yah

that's really the only thing I can get for you.  none of my resources have elvish words for kindness, act, action, tendency, or the like.


----------



## Angcuru

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The floating disk full of eels made me laugh so hard that I had to fend off coworkers... The "Dish full of long fish" response made my boss turn her head, as I shouted "It rhymes, oh God!" in a fit of hysterics.  You've probably taken years off my life. I love you. *Grin!*
> 
> On a more serious note..



Well, that must have been surreal. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "Nothing's funny!"



Oh really? 

_Attaluume'iumartemple_ - Two Times Cursed
aht-ta-loo-may-ee-oo-mahr-tem-pluh

_Moriohtar_ - Dark Warrior
mohr-ee-oh-tar

_Attasule_ - Two Winds / Twin Winds (for gale and gust)
ah-tah-soo-lay

_Sulrauko_ - Demonic Wind
sool-raow-koh

_Umraikefea_ - Wronged Spirit
oom-rah-ee-kay-fee-ay

What exactly would you mean by an elvish equivalent of inhuman?  In-elven?  or an elvish term for inhuman?

_Umartemple-Dagnir_ - Damned-Bane
oo-mahr-tehm-play dag-neer


----------



## Kemrain

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What exactly would you mean by an elvish equivalent of inhuman?  In-elven?  or an elvish term for inhuman?



In-Elven, would be what I'm looking for. Something so abomnitable that it loses what makes it elven.




> Moriohtar - Dark Warrior
> mohr-ee-oh-tar



That works, I like the length, but I was looking for Dark Night, more than Dark Knight. The similarity exists in English, but I was hoping to see Dark Night in Elvish.

Many thanks, Angcuru. It is a lovely service you offer to the community.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.

Oh, and I mean "Nothing's Funny" as in, what you say to someone who asks "what's so funny?", but would NEVER get the joke.


----------



## Angcuru

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In-Elven, would be what I'm looking for. Something so abomnitable that it loses what makes it elven.
> 
> That works, I like the length, but I was looking for Dark Night, more than Dark Knight. The similarity exists in English, but I was hoping to see Dark Night in Elvish.



Ah, O.K. then.

_N'edhel_ - In-Elven / Not Elven
neh-thel (soft 'th')

_Moridome_ - Dark Night
more-ee-doh-may


----------



## Ferret

Any thing on: Tall dryad/tall wood spirit/child of a large tree?


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> Any thing on: Tall dryad/tall wood spirit/child of a large tree?



_Nandinhalla_ - Tall Dryad
nan-din-hall-lah


----------



## |core|Martin

Can anyone transalate this to elvish?

Master of traps


----------



## Angcuru

|core|Martin said:
			
		

> Can anyone transalate this to elvish?
> 
> Master of traps



Oh, I think I might be able to. 

_Tula en'neumar_ - Master of Traps


----------



## GoodKingJayIII

I'm sure someone's already asked this, but I wasn't going to scan 5 pages of posts.  Where are you getting these translations?  I had a look at your PDF, it doesn't look like anything I've seen before.  Did you create this yourself based on Sindarin and Quenya?  I've noticed lots of overlapping words, but a lot of stuff (mainly the apostrophes) doesn't match up.  Cheers!


----------



## Angcuru

I guess you could say that I'm learning as I go.   

But as far as most people are concerned, Elvish is Elvish, so if I've been screwing up, no one will know, not even me!   

And I didn't make the PDF, myself.  It was compiled by a group of people calling themselves '_Tel Mithrim_' / The Grey Company.  I just use it.


----------



## Ferret

What about translating: For whom the bell tolls, by metallica?

Make his fight on the hills in the early day
Constant chill deep inside
Shouting gun, on they run through the endless grey
On they fight, for they are right, yes, but who's to say?
For a hill, men would kill, why? They do not know
Suffered wounds test their pride
Men of five, still alive through the raging glow
Gone insane from the pain that they surely know

For whom the bell tolls
Time marches on
For whom the bell tolls

Take a look to the sky just before you die
It is the last time you will
Blackened roar massive roar fills the crumbling sky
Shattered goal fills his soul with a ruthless cry
Stranger now, are his eyes, to this mystery
He hears the silence so loud
Crack of dawn, all is gone except the will to be
Now they see, what will be, blinded eyes to see

For whom the bell tolls
Time marches on
For whom the bell tolls


----------



## Angcuru

I'm not exactly a Metallica fan, but I'll give it a shot.  Check back in a little while.


----------



## Angcuru

Okay, ferret, here ya go.   

_Karna ho dagor no' i amonor e' i rearinya
Ringweoira tumba yassene 
Yelien liskebraga no' i rima imya i mithtelyan'ner
No' ron dagorar, ten' non naa yassene quell, uma, nan' ya naa a' quena?
Ten' amon, edain ndenginuva, mankoi? Ron n'sinta
Harwarnaikelea maa vanwa ron melayassen
Edain en lempe quilasal' imya i mirilyahien
Autuya irvaya tuulo' i naike tanya ron sinta

Ten' ya i nyelle lamya
Coiasira bela no'
Ten' ya i nyelle lamya

Maa a' i menel n'ala lle gautha
Ta naa i meneltella lle eleuva
Yelmor yelure quanta i menelrustien
Telairma quanta ho fea yassen 'kshnala
Sanyan'ner sii', maa ho eleea, a' sina nat'sinte
Ho tena i dina ikotane sailamya
Kirisen' anoron ilya maa wanwa enga i irma a' maa
Sii' ron elea, mani maya, uueleien eleea a' elea

Ten' ya i nyelle lamya
Coiasira bela no'
Ten' ya i nyelle lamya_


----------



## Angcuru

Givin' a bump to make sure Ferret saw that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Angcuru, what is the Elven for "Death to my foes?"

It's a battle cry that I wish to use.

Thanks,

--CB.


----------



## Angcuru

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Angcuru, what is the Elven for "Death to my foes?"
> 
> It's a battle cry that I wish to use.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --CB.




_Gurtha a' gothie en' amin._ - Death to my foes.
gur-thah ah- goh-thee on ah-mihn


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thank you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

How about "Death take you all!"

Thanks again.


----------



## Angcuru

_Gurtha sana llie_ - Death Take You All
gur-thuh sah-nah lll-ee-ay


----------



## Ferret

Cool thanks! I though you wanted a challenge is all


----------



## Angcuru

Challenge, you say?   'Twas not challenging, merely time-consuming.


----------



## Bloodsparrow

*tap tap tap*

Is this thing on?

Care to take a stab at...

Black Wing Bird

Bloody Sparrow


----------



## Angcuru

Whoa, activity.  

Since I'm about to head off to class, I'll see about translating those when I get back.


----------



## Angcuru

Bird - dulin
Black - mor
Wing - raama
Winged - raamavoite

Black Winged Bird - _Dulinmoraamavoite_
doo-lihn-more-rah-mah-vwaht-ay

Blood-stained - agarwaen
Bird - dulin
Swift - arauka

Swift Blood-stained Bird - _Dulinaraukagarwaen_
doo-lihn-ah-row-kah-gahr-wayn

best I could do for ya.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Howzabout 'blade demon'?

It's a monster in my homebrew, and I'd like a nifty Elvish name for it.


----------



## Angcuru

Blade Demon - _Raukohyanda_
rao-koh-heean-dah


----------



## Ferret

Simply for the cool/gross factor "Baby eater".


----------



## Angcuru

Baby Eater (Eater of Babies) - _Mataren'laitor_
mah-tar-on-lie-tore


----------



## AineMoonRaven

*Translation Request Please )*

Just a quick request....  I was wondering how you would translate:

"MoonRaven"  

I was also wondering if anyone might know how it would actually look when written in Tengwar... 
Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Angcuru

Moon - ithil
bird - duli
black - mor

Moon Raven (Black Bird of the Moon) - _Dulimoren'i'ithil_
doo-lee-more-on-ee-thihl


----------



## Azakiel

An NPC in my campaign, and also my PC in another campaign is called Azakiel Moonshadow.
 Azakiel comes from Azrael (Vow of God) and Ezekiel (Strength from God) and my my workings, that makes the name in Elven: Vesta'Poldora'Ithil'Dae - Strong vow moon shadow

 Does that sound correct, and if not, what should it be? 

 Thanks
 Azakiel


----------



## Angcuru

Strong Vow, and then Moon Shadow as in Moon's Shadow or Shadow of the Moon, then?

Vow(Promise) - vesta
Strong - thalion
Moon - Isil(sindarin)/Ithil(quenya)
Shadow - (sindarin) ath, dae, gwath, wath, weth (quenya) lumbule

Since quenya is the elven equivalent of our latin, as in it is the roots of the modern language, but used only in ceremony, names would largely be restricted to the modern I.E. sindarin.

So it would come out to

_Vestathalion_ - Strong Vow
ves-tah-thahl-ee-on

_Athisil_ (ah-thih-sihl), _Daeisil_ (day-ih-sihl), _Gwathisil_ (qwah-thih-sihl), _Wathisil_ (wah-thih-sihl), _Wethisil_ (Weh-thih-sihl) - Moon Shadow

So you would get _Vestathalion_ for Strong Vow, and then you pick from any of the options for Moon Shadow for the surname.  The names would be separated by a space, not apostrophes, as they are almost exclusively used in or following adverbs. 

So you would have _Vestathalion_ _Daeisil_ if you were to choose the name closest to your original approximation.


----------



## Azakiel

Is that according to the elven dictionary from the Grey Company?


----------



## Angcuru

No, I use the more reliable "The Languages of Middle-earth" when possible, which is the case here.  The Grey Company is a mix of sindarin and quenya, not a pure language, but it's still believably consistant with what Tolkien provided.


----------



## Charon

If you're still around, I don't suppose I could squeeze a few translations from you? ^^

Lost beyond the Veil

Today without Tomorrow

Child of Brimstone
Crimson Tide

One with Cold eyes

And a phrase- "By sparing our enemies we shall conquer"


----------



## wolf_of_light

hunter in the moonlight


----------



## Gulhir

hunter in moon-light: _faron nedh cúron-galad_


----------



## Shane Redmond

Could you translate these words. Peace Love Unity and Respect. Thank You!


----------

